# Fountain Pen Question for the IAP



## wiset1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I recently did a custom cast fountain pen for a customer who is running into some issues.  Never having used a fountain pen myself I thought it best to ask the experts on the IAP.  His question can be found below so I would kindly ask for all possible ideas.  Thanks in advance everyone:biggrin:

*"I inked up the pen (using the refillable cartridge you included and some Noodler's Ink) and started writing.  After about a page, a huge glob of ink came out.  I cleaned the nib, made sure that it and the feed were securely pushed in place, and tried again.  Same thing happened.  And again.  And again.  The only reason I'm mentioning this to you at all is because I'm wondering if you've ever had this happen with a pen and do you know of any solutions.  Since the feed component appears to be one molded piece, I'm wondering if I should just order a replacement?"*


----------



## terryf (Mar 8, 2011)

Tim, before you sent the pen did you check that the tines were properly aligned? The slightest misalignment can cause this. 

The other thing that could cause it but is highly unlikely is that if it is a molded one piece that the feed has a gap somewhere and when you start writing will allow flow threw the gap (kinda like dipping the nib in water, it flows all by itself)

If you dont come right, pop into www.fountainpennetwork.com - they have tons of info over there!


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Terry,

I normally just build the pen off of the kit (Full sized Majestic) and it was opened and assembled the same day.  The tines looked fine upon initial inspection (Opening) since this is something I normally do for a quality check after getting two without the pimp crystal.  Either way, I'll have to have a look on the site you provided to see if there's an answer.

Thanks again Terry!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 8, 2011)

My question is what components did you use? If you used one of the Juniors did you remove the spring from the final for the rollerball? If using a converter pump the spring will twist the converter and you will get globs of ink.


Opps just saw that it was a majestic.


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 8, 2011)

This was a full sized MAJESTIC from PSI, there was no spring included, just the fountain pen nib. The kit came with the ink cartridge and a Refillable reservoir if that helps.


----------



## chrisk (Mar 8, 2011)

If I understand well, I suppose Roy said that sometimes the fountain pen kits have a spring in the finial, springs normally supplied with rollerball kits. I've seen this with Jr Gents II. And if a spring is present in the finial without you or the customer being aware of this maybe what Roy decribes could happen.


----------



## JMT (Mar 8, 2011)

Only time I've ever seen this happen is immediately after re-filling a pen....with the excess ink globbing/or dripping out during the initial writing.  (This is a operator error, BTW....not a pen problem.)  But even then, after the initial globbing, the pen would write smoothly and with no issues afterwards......


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Usually, when this happens to one of my pens, it is because the feeder (the black part with ridges under the nib) has become misaligned with the nib.

The feed does need to sit exactly in the center (side to side) of the nib. 

This usually happens when I change the nib and don't center the feeder exactly.

I hope this helps.


----------



## dgscott (Mar 8, 2011)

1. There may be a small piece of foreign material between the nib and the feed
2. The tines of the nib, while they may look acceptable to the eye, might be skewed in a way that would only appear under magnification
3. The feed may not be seated properly against the nib -- it may be too far forward, too far back, or there may be a gap between the two

Did you test the pen before you sold it? 

I think your question raises a point worthy of discussion -- do we just make 'em and sell 'em, or do we thoroughly understand how they work and stand prepared to service them when something goes wrong? I think that standing behind the merchandise we sell means not only being proud of the job we did on the lathe, but that we fully grasp the operation of our product. Not that we need to be expert in every associated aspect of the craft -- for instance, I would never attempt to grind a nib in order to increase its flexibility, but I stand ready to point the way for customers to those who can do such things more competently than I.

Not a criticism -- just thinking out loud. By the way, make a fountain pen for yourself -- nothing quite compares to the sensation of liquid ink flowing on fine paper. In the hierarchy of sensory delights, it's right up there with the smell of amboyna as you turn it, the aroma of coffee, the taste of superior New Mexico chile, the delight of a snowflake on the tongue....you get the idea.
Doug


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Great poiont, Douglas!

Not to highjack the thread, but a thread on tuning nibs would be an excellent post. I never ink (or actually test FPs) until they are sold. Then I bring out the grocery bag and the ink well.

This would be an excellent thread.


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dgscott said:


> 1. There may be a small piece of foreign material between the nib and the feed
> 2. The tines of the nib, while they may look acceptable to the eye, might be skewed in a way that would only appear under magnification
> 3. The feed may not be seated properly against the nib -- it may be too far forward, too far back, or there may be a gap between the two
> 
> ...


 
Well said...

After speaking with the customer it was noted that there was a very small bit of black plastic in the nib.  He plans to keep writing with the pen to see if that solved the problem.  It seems that the pen will write fine for a couple of pages and then the glob will happen.

The customer is following the thread so we can have eyes on and resolve the issue.  This pushes me to at least try a fountain pen to see how they work

Thank you for all the feedback and solutions:biggrin:


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Mar 9, 2011)

I have seen this problem firsthand. After some trial and error, I came to the conclusion that inside the feeder tube/reservoir one of the fins inside the tube (spiral) that the plunger slides up and down on as you twist the little black cap, had a slight void. Not enough of a gap to notice if you weren't looking for it, but just large enough so that once the plunger reached this point in the reservoir, the vacuum was broken and ink was allowed to flow freely. Try swapping the feeder tube assembly out with a totally new one. Hopefully this will remedy the problem. If not, change out the nib.....keep changing parts out (with ones from a KNOWN WORKING pen) until you can write longer without this problem.


----------



## azamiryou (Mar 9, 2011)

dgscott said:


> By the way, make a fountain pen for yourself -- nothing quite compares to the sensation of liquid ink flowing on fine paper. In the hierarchy of sensory delights, it's right up there with the smell of amboyna as you turn it, the aroma of coffee, the taste of superior New Mexico chile, the delight of a snowflake on the tongue....you get the idea.



*+1* on making yourself a fountain pen. Experience it, try it with different inks and papers. It helps to understand our customers. As a customer, I want to buy things from people who know more about them than I do.

Also *+1* on amboyna and coffee and *+10* on *New Mexico chile*.

-Matthew (born and raised in NM and missing his homeland)


----------



## JMT (Mar 9, 2011)

+10 for NM HAtch green chili!!!!  (Born and raised...Roswell NM)

And to keep it on topic...+1 on making and using your own FP.  It's a real pleasure.


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 9, 2011)

I strongly reccomend "againest" making yourself a fountain pen. I speak from experience. They are worse then crack or pen making....You make one and you'll want another and another and another.....:hypnotized:


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Funny, I've made quite a few of them for myself and others, but I've never used them.  Truth be told, they kind of scare me...the unknown.  I'll have to ink one up and try it out.


----------



## Whisternefet (Mar 10, 2011)

*Tuning Fountain Pens*

I'd highly suggest taking a look at the Fountain Pen Network for anything to do with the use and care of Fountain Pens.

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/

One of the first questions I ask when someone comes to me about flow issues in an FP is what ink they're using.  In this case, they said they're using Noodler's, so that shouldn't be an issue.  I've never had problems with Noodler's, they make excellent ink.

This page is the holy grail of fountain pen repair/adjustment:

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?/topic/11309-repair-reference-information/

Hope that helps!


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 11, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Funny, I've made quite a few of them for myself and others, but I've never used them.  Truth be told, they kind of scare me...the unknown.  I'll have to ink one up and try it out.



DON'T DO IT!!!!!!  I made myself and my bride one each, inked both and we are now hooked.  There is nothing else like writing with real ink flowing onto the paper in writing.  Ball point, Gel, nothing else is quiet as pleasing as an FP, besides, when people see you pull out your FP and sign something, their eyes light up.  Snob appeal.
Charles


----------



## Director Bob (May 13, 2011)

Hi everyone!  I know this is a pretty late response.  I'm the customer who bought the pen from Tim.  I have been following this thread to see what sort of solutions were offered and it just so happens that I tried one of them on my own and it worked.  Actually, I changed both the nib and the feeder and the problem is fixed.  After I experienced the initial problem, I remembered that I had bought an extra nib and feeder a while back when I experienced a problem with another pen, so I swapped them out for the ones that came with the pen I bought from Tim.  The pen rights absolutely flawlessly now and I use it nearly every day.  It is a pleasure to write with, partly because of the nib but mostly because of the weight and look of Tim's craftsmanship.

By the way, the nib was incredibly reasonably priced.  $8!  From:

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/Nib_El_Grande_broad_I.html


----------



## DurocShark (May 13, 2011)

So the original nib and feeder are still out of commission?


----------

